# Was machste denn Heute??



## powerpuetz (25 Sep. 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Sep. 2012)

Manchmal gehts mir Genauso:thx:​


----------



## 123X (25 Sep. 2012)

Beste Ausrede!


----------



## stuftuf (26 Sep. 2012)

mein Lebensmotto ab heute


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

stuftuf schrieb:


> mein Lebensmotto ab heute



Und meines auch! :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

das passt auf die Beamten im Gebäude nebenan


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

LOL Punisher. Exakt das habe ich auch gedacht hehe


----------



## theon111 (26 Sep. 2012)

sehr chillig


----------



## TobiasB (7 Okt. 2012)

Lieber Mond Du hast es schwer, hast allen Grund zur Klage. Du bist nur zwölf mal voll im Jahr, ich bin es alle Tage. PROS


----------



## Klark (13 Okt. 2012)

passiert


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

wie wahr


----------



## king_p (23 Okt. 2012)

Leider geil

:thx:


----------

